# Heavy Weights



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So which Bachmann engine would look best pulling the Aristo Heavy weights? I know they are not the same scale but Bachmann never has made a Pacific.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I would think a USAT Hudson would look better.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Already have several Bachmanns and with Aristo offering 40% off, it seems a last chance to get. But not going to also add $2000 engine. Just out of my willingness.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The K27 and Connie would in my opinion be way too big. I have heard that the spectrum mogul is a smaller engine. The Annie is 1:22.5/24 so It might not be too over sized. It would help if you mentioned which Bachmann engines you have. Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey;

Of course, you can run whatever you want. With that said, you may want to keep in mind that the Bachmann locomotives are all models of narrow gauge (3 ft) locomotives, while the Aristo heavyweight passenger cars are models of standard gauge (4 ft, 8.5 inch) equipment. I agree that the one Bachmann locomotive that may look best pulling Aristo heavyweight passenger cars is the Bachmann "Anniversary" 4-6-0. Depending on the severity of grades, etc., 4-6-0 type locomotives were usually limited to two to three heavyweight passenger cars. Perhaps they could manage four coaches on a "water level" route. 
The N&W Railway limited their Pacific type (4-6-2) locomotives to two coaches in the mountains. These locomotives were almost identical to the PRR K4s, but did not have the advantage of the Pennsy's less severe grades.


Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

IMO, the best looking/match engine for pulling the AristoCraft heavyweights in the USA F3. The height, size, lines, and era just seem most appropriate.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

With the Aristo 40% off right now, you can get a set (of what is in stock) of 4 for $899 - 40% = $539 for 4. Which is pretty good price from what I've seem. I had thought some day I might get a set, but I guess timing is just not right now and I don't want that much just sitting around either. But for anyone looking, the price seems right.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 04 Oct 2013 08:54 AM 
So which Bachmann engine would look best pulling the Aristo Heavy weights? 

Technically, none.
They will all look equally ridiculous. 

They are all the wrong scale, wrong size, wrong era, wrong gauge, and prototypically incorrect in every possible way.
but! its your railroad..if you want to have a Bachmann engine pulling Aristo heavyweights, then go for it! 
It wont be "correct"..but if it looks ok to you, then that is all that matters.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So which Bachmann engine would look best pulling the Aristo Heavy weights? 
Mickey, 
Several folk around here have converted their Bachmann 4-6-0 to be a 1/29th scale 'standard' gauge engine. You shorten the stack and cab, and shorten the front truck. 

Do a google search for "site:mylargescale.com standard gauge ten wheeler" and you will find several threads.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 04 Oct 2013 11:48 AM 
Posted By mickey on 04 Oct 2013 08:54 AM 
So which Bachmann engine would look best pulling the Aristo Heavy weights? 

Technically, none.
They will all look equally ridiculous. 

Scot




(yes, im responding to my own comment! 

I take it back, they wont all look *equally* ridiculous..
The Shay and Climax will look more ridiculous than the Big Hauler..

If you had to pick one Bachmann engine to "go with" the Heavyweights, it would probably be the Big Hauler..
Size isnt perfect, but its ok..Prototype and era is still all wrong, but its probably the best choice..
The Big Hauler is the only one that can remotely pass for a Standard gauge 20th century engine, to go with the
Standard gauge 20th century heavyweights..It doesnt do a great job of passing for a Standard gauge 20th century engine! 
but its probably the best fit out of the Bachmann lineup.

To choose the most "modern" looking Big Hauler, get one with the smooth domes and steel cab, for an early 20th century look which could almost pass for standard gauge:









Not one with the fluted domes, large stack and wood cab, which is much more of an 1870's narrow gauge look:









Scot


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, ok, ok. I officially withdraw my stupid ignorant question. 

I just always thought someday I'd get a set of them and one of their Pacifics, but now with the end in sight and 40% off, I guess I was just trying to hard to make it work. I don't know how long their Pacifics have been out, but it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are looking for an inexpensive loco to compliment the Aristo hw's, look for a non-damaged Lionel Atlantic, then do the tweaks to the drivetrain, add a few pounds of weight. 

You can get a new in the box one for $200... 

Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 
I agree in a way with the Lionel Atlantic but if you are not mechanically inclined then all the upgrades to do might be a bit daunting. I had a couple of the PRR ones and wanted one converted to a 2-8-0 but the time needed for a conversion like that is something I did not have over the past couple of years. The Accucraft K4s would look good pulling the heavyweights but expensive. GG1 and E8 would be appropriate but the GG1 is also expensive. 
LAO


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It wasnt a "stupid ignorant question"..It was a perfectly reasonable question, perfect for the beginners forum.. 
The answer happens to be: "No Bachmann loco will look good with Aristo heavyweights"..but you asked, and that's the answer!  
I dont see how that makes the question stupid or ignorant.. 

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, ok, ok. I officially withdraw my .. question 
Mickey, 
I agree with Scott. It wasn't a bad question - you just didn't get the answer you hoped for. And we were quite polite, I think? 

I'm sure you will find an Aristo Pacific for sale somewhere if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

It was not a stupid question at all. You got answers from multiple people who have different perspectives on what can be done. I have the heavyweights and I like them. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's only a few upgrades needed:

1. Put 3 ty-raps around the motor to hold it in place. Easy.
2. Put 2 small plastic blocks on the bottom cover plate to keep the axles in mesh when lifting the loco (limiting downtravel) (just some styrene scrap, about 20 thou)
3. drop a couple of pounds of lead inside. (Fishing weights)
4. add some metal wheels to the tender for power pickup. A little wiring, but heck you want the speaker there and the controller too.

All pretty easy to do, given that it's in good condition to start with.
Posted By Ltotis on 05 Oct 2013 05:14 AM 
Greg, 
I agree in a way with the Lionel Atlantic but if you are not mechanically inclined then all the upgrades to do might be a bit daunting. I had a couple of the PRR ones and wanted one converted to a 2-8-0 but the time needed for a conversion like that is something I did not have over the past couple of years. The Accucraft K4s would look good pulling the heavyweights but expensive. GG1 and E8 would be appropriate but the GG1 is also expensive. 
LAO


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey, my advice is to buy the heavy weights, if you really like them. You will probably not get a better chance. A suitable engine will come along sooner or later. You can see how they work with your engines. Remember it is your RR and what pleases you is all that counts. Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 06 Oct 2013 12:27 PM 
Mickey, my advice is to buy the heavy weights, if you really like them. You will probably not get a better chance. A suitable engine will come along sooner or later. You can see how they work with your engines. Remember it is your RR and what pleases you is all that counts. Chuck 
Mickey,

I agree with Chuck.....buy these cars NOW! You never will have this opportunity again. You can always find an engine to pull these.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not think the question was foolish for someone new to the large scale hobby. Also did not add (as it would be quite an extensive kitbash) that the Reading RR's 4-6-0 camelback locomotives would regularly haul four plus coaches in commuter service. Just thought that big a kitbash would be a bit much when starting out.

Anyway, hope you find a locomotive to suit your needs.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey:


There are some other engines out there that could pull your heavy weights and look reasonable. They are the LGB Mogul (2-6-0) and the LGB Forney (0-4-4T and 2-4-4T). The Forneys were used in commuter service around Boston. I could be wrong, but I think that I have seen pictures them pulling coaches. The Mogul and Forney while nominally 1:22.5 are small enough to work with the heavy weights. The Forneys are excellent pullers, but four heavyweights would be close to the limit for the moguls. They just don't pull as well as other LGB engines. 
Piko has a new mogul out that might work and I don't think that it is too expensive.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you think Mickey is gone . . . ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I think so. Hope to see you at Jim's. Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 07 Oct 2013 04:57 PM 
Do you think Mickey is gone . . . ? 



I doubt it..
Mickey has been here for 4 years and has made over 350 posts..he will be back! 
(he might be done with this particular thread however! 

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go ahead and buy the heavy weights then later you may find an Aristo Pacific at a good pric to go with them. Best way to go. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

There are things I would like to say, but I think that silence is better, if not GOLDEN. Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Chuck, now I'll toss and turn just wondering what pearls were best left unsaid.... 

Mickey will be back, he's lucky the fine scale boys passed on this one, I used to get a ration of poop defending G24 and sectional track..... now I don't care. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm still hiding under the bed. Too scared to come out.??


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John.. just don't put the pearl undet your matress....hope you sleep well. 

Mickey.. Dirk here !!!! Did you ever find the answer to your ? on My layout.. you asked one... 

Dirk


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 07 Oct 2013 08:56 PM 
John.. just don't put the pearl undet your matress....hope you sleep well. 

Mickey.. Dirk here !!!! Did you ever find the answer to your ? on My layout.. you asked one... 

Dirk 

I've asked so many questions I don't remember which one you are referring to now.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok Mickey. To help, I pulled up my thread and gave it my best shot to your question there. Wander on over when you have time .. 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 07 Oct 2013 08:39 PM 
I'm still hiding under the bed. Too scared to come out.?? 

Hey, you got off easy. No-one called you a name or insulted you - which is amazing for this bunch !


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey:

Sorry for the delay, but had I not been recovering from surgery, I would have taken these pictures when you first ask the question. Yesterday, I got clearance from the Dr. so I could move some heavy boxes and dig out my heavy weights.










The engine and tender are wider than the HW.










The HW is lower and narrower than a 1:20.3 box car.


















Chuck


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Pic is always worth a thousand words. Thanks.


----------

